# operating system not found/fehler beim lesen des laufwerks



## tanguero81 (20. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Samsung-Notebook:
Nach dem Einschalten kommt meist noch das WinXP-Logo, der Rechner bleibt dann aber hängen und ich kann mich nicht anmelden. Manchmal kann ich die Anmeldung noch durchführen, die Autostart-Programme laden dann aber nur sehr langsam und nach kurzer Zeit kriege ich einen Bluescreen-Absturz (ein für das Betriebssystem wesentlicher Prozess wurde unerwartet abgebrochen). 
Manchmal bleibt der Bildschirm nach dem Einschalten auch schwarz und es kommt die Meldung "operating system not found" oder "fehler beim lesen des datenträgers, neustart mit strg + alt + entf".
Ich kann dazu noch sagen, dass das Notebook vor wenigen Monaten beim Service war und die Hauptplatine gewechselt wurde. Danach fingen die Abstürze an (manchmal meldung "kernel data inpage error") und vor einigen Wochen hatte ich obiges Problem schon mal, der rechner lief dann aber wieder einige Wochen einwandfrei. 
Falls jemand eine Ferndiagnose stellen kann, wäre ich dankbar, denn so wie ich die anderen Forumsbeiträge zu den einzelnen Symptomen verstehe, kann vom Mainboard über RAM bis zur Festplatte wohl alles kaputt sein.... und meine Garantie ist mittlerweile abgelaufen 
Besten Dank für Hilfe


----------



## server (20. September 2006)

Hast du schon mal versucht, Windows neu zu installieren? Sieht für mich nach einer fehlerhaften Installation von Windows oder einem Problem mit deiner Festplatte aus.

Vor allem Operating System not found deutet darauf hin, dass etwas mit der Installation nicht stimmt. 

Hier wäre eine Knoppix CD nicht schlecht, dann könntest du einfach mal sehen, ob damit das Notebook auch abstürtzt nach einer gewissen Zeit.


----------

